# how can ferrule be removed from end of cable housing?



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm replacing my Tektro brakes with Shimano 105s, and the ferrule at one end of the brake cable housing won't fit into the 105 brake cable adjuster. It looks like the 105 barrel adjuster has kind of a ferrule "built in", inside the top of the silver/metal portion of the adjuster. If I could get the ferrule off the brake cable housing the housing would fit just fine. Any ideas as to how to get the ferrule off without mangling the housing? I guess I could cut the ferrule off with the housing but this might make the housing too short. Thanks.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

You failed to follow the first rule of carpentry. *Measure twice, cut once*.

In the future measure and double check everything before cutting housing. And don't cut either inner wire until everything is finished on both brakes.

The best option would to cut the housing near the ferrule, assuming you still have enough to work with. 

Next option which usually works - Find a wrench or something that the housing can slide through but not the ferrule. You can use an adjustable wrench for that. Now use the wrench to push the ferrule while pulling firmly on the housing. If they didn't glue it, the housing should slide free.

If it still won't come off, you can carefully file away on one side until you can split it and spread it open to push off.


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*those things are TOUGH to get off*

I'm trying to use the old housing and get the ferrule off of that.... I didn't cut the housing too short (not yet anyway). I was able to get one ferrule off doing as you recommended with a crescent wrench. Those things are stubborn. Thanks for the help!


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

You really don't need ferrules on brake housing...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Buy new housing. It's usually sold by the foot. Pretty inexpensive.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Buy new housing. It's usually sold by the foot. Pretty inexpensive.


From what the poster described, he needs SHORTER housing, not necessarily new housing. The mount of cable that sticks out at the end of the housing, assuming everything else is "correct", is (length of cable) \minus (length of housing).


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> From what the poster described, he needs SHORTER housing, not necessarily new housing. The mount of cable that sticks out at the end of the housing, assuming everything else is "correct", is (length of cable) \minus (length of housing).


Wait. What?
*
" I guess I could cut the ferrule off with the housing but this might make the housing too short."*


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

y'all need to go outside and ride more.

Take some pliers and, using a twisting action, pull it off.

Cheers


----------

